# Irish Bog Oak Group Buy



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

This is the actual buy.  Please read everything before responding.  If you are not sure, ask.  This is my first group buy.  :bulgy-eyes:

I am looking for the first 10 people who want to buy 10 blanks of Irish bog oak.  You must buy 10 blanks for this buy - no more, no less.

Due to several factors, namely the supply, I can only take 10 people.

Please respond in this thread and then PM me directly.  In your PM, please include your actual name and your email that you use for paypal.  

I will PM you back to confirm that you are in and give you my paypal email address.  

You must PayPal me $69 by Friday at 11:00 pm eastern time.  If everybody gets in their payment before that, I will place the order before that.  If you cannot pay by Friday night, please do not participate. 

Paypal is the only payment option for this buy.

U.S.A. is the only shipping destination for this buy.  I realize that these factors exclude some people.  I am trying to make this first buy very simple.  If we do a second buy, which I hope to, I will try to be more flexible.  

The $69 includes the cost for the 10 blanks shipped to me from Ireland, USPS flat rate small box and my paypal fees.

So you are paying exactly $6.90 per blank including shipping and fees.

These blanks come from a woodworker in Ireland named Kevin Magrath.  He is also an ebay seller whom I've been in ongoing conversations with to get this deal done at a decent price.  Look on ebay at what Irish Bog Oak blanks cost shipped.  

It will take approx 2 weeks for them to get to me.  I will have the packages ready and mail out the next day after I receive them.

If there are any additional customs fees, the supplier has agreed to pay them.

However, we collectively assume the risk for any customs delay etc that is beyond my control.  This is a real factor but will hopefully be no problem.  You just need to be aware that there is the outside possibility that there could be a holdup at customs.  

I have received samples from the supplier and the quality I find to be pretty good.  In my opinion it is fairly dark but there are some brown hues to the wood.  Also, the sample that I turned had some open grain.  If you need advice on working with bog oak, I'd be happy to help.

Kevin tells me that all blanks are of similar quality from the same piece of wood.  If you are not satisfied with the wood, I cannot be personally responsible.  There is some risk involved.

There is no certificate of authenticity due to cost of getting each larger piece of wood carbon dated.

First 10 to respond in thread with a followup PM are in.  Payment due by Friday 11:00 pm eastern or the next person in line gets an opportunity.

Thank you very much.  I'm hoping for a successful buy here and more in the future.  Pictures in a soon to follow post.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 2, 2014)

I am in!  PM me the PayPal details.


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd like 10 blanks.  Thanks Dan


----------



## mark james (Apr 2, 2014)

I would love 10 blanks.


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 2, 2014)

I am in for 10.  Thanks Dan!


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll take 10 Dan. Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

Pics of blanks and a pen I made from one.


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dan, what are the dimensions of the blanks?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

cal91666 said:


> Dan, what are the dimensions of the blanks?


  3/4" square.  I need to look at the actual length.  At least 5".  Long enough for most capped rollerball pens.

Edit: they are 5" even.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll take 10 please. PM sent


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 2, 2014)

10 for me please.  PM sent.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in for 10.  Thanks, Dan.

John


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like room for 2 more here.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 2, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

The next one is the last one.  After that please don't bother PM'ing me as that's it.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in also!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 2, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> I'm in also!



Done.  We are full. 

If a couple others want to get on the backup just in case someone drops out, post in here.  You don't need to pm.  

I'm truly sorry that not everyone who wants to can get to.  It always happens that way.  

I'm very serious about doing a round 2 in a month but that will depend somewhat on how happy we are with round one. 

Thank you.


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey dan let me know if anyone drops out. I would love to get in on this.

Dennis


----------



## SteveG (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, I had requested participation in the survey, but checked in too late. Please add me on if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

I have payments from 6 of the 19 people.  

I gave until tomorrow night which stands. 

However, if we would happen to get all the payments in tonight, I'd be able to place the order before the weekend. 

There are other people interested who were not able to participate.  Just a thought. - if you didn't particularly want 10, in sure that there are others who would be happy to buy some from you.


----------



## buckobernie (Apr 3, 2014)

*blanks*

Dan, I would like to buy a couple if someone wants too sell a few. thanks bernie


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

buckobernie said:


> Dan, I would like to buy a couple if someone wants too sell a few. thanks bernie



That would be up to them and I'd have nothing to do with it.   It was just a thought to throw out.  

Who knows, someone might take you up on it...


----------



## eranox (Apr 3, 2014)

Aww, nuts!  We're going to have to do another group buy for this sometime, if supply permits.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

To the 10 buyers - I will be shipping to your paypal listed address unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for running this Dan!


----------



## raar25 (Apr 3, 2014)

If someone drops out I would also take 10.


----------



## mjsix1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dan - please include me in the purchase - I will PM you now


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

mjsix1 said:


> Dan - please include me in the purchase - I will PM you now



The buy has been full since last night.  Sorry.


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 3, 2014)

Dan, I'm in for 10. Please PM me your paypal info.
Thank you.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

elkhorn said:


> Dan, I'm in for 10. Please PM me your paypal info. Thank you.



The buy is long closed.  Sorry.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 3, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> elkhorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, I'm in for 10. Please PM me your paypal info. Thank you.
> ...



Why don't you organize another 100 blanks purchase, it seems that you would get another 10 people from what I can see.

If you don't want to do it, is there any reason why someone else wouldn't be able to carry on with it, after all you told us who the seller is so, anyone can organize a group buy or make an order themselves, isn't this correct...???

I myself have been waiting to get some from somewhere, I was hoping that our friend *yaroslaw* would get me some from his neck of the woods but, I haven't heard anything about this issue for a long time...!

I'm just trying to make people realise that, if they want some of this stuff, they can get it themselves or do what Dan done and take charge of a group buy to get slightly better prices in the end...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Why don't you organize another 100 blanks purchase, it seems that you would get another 10 people from what I can see.  If you don't want to do it, is there any reason why someone else wouldn't be able to carry on with it, after all you told us who the seller is so, anyone can organize a group buy or make an order themselves, isn't this correct...???  I myself have been waiting to get some from somewhere, I was hoping that our friend yaroslaw would get me some from his neck of the woods but, I haven't heard anything about this issue for a long time...!  I'm just trying to make people realise that, if they want some of this stuff, they can get it themselves or do what Dan done and take charge of a group buy to get slightly better prices in the end...!:wink::biggrin:  Cheers George



Anyone is welcome to pursue a group buy for sure   

My intentions are to have another buy in about a month unless somewhere else does before that which would be great.  

Personally I have multiple reasons for wanting to wait until this order arrives before placing another order.  

1. To establish / confirm the quality and conspiracy of the wood and the seller.   I have no reason to believe that there will be any problem but I believe it makes more sense to wait a few weeks until everything plays out. 

2. U.S. Customs.   Who knows what will happen there.  I want to see this one get through and make sure there are no delays etc. 

3. Guys with bandsaws don't always have warehouses full of blanks.   I want to give him a little while to get stocked back up and ensure quality. 

Anyone is free to disagree with my rationale but I feel a sense of responsibility for this buy and my choice is to proceed cautiously.  

Plus I want to mail out 10 boxes not 20!


----------



## BigBill (Apr 4, 2014)

Dan,

I believe you are right on track...no need to apply more risk than necessary.  With that being said, if for any reason someone drops out I would to jump on board.

Hope all works out well and am eager to read everyone's reviews on their orders.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2014)

All the money is in and the order should be placed this morning. 

*edit to above post - under #1, should be consistency not conspiracy.   Dirty spell correct.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 4, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you organize another 100 blanks purchase, it seems that you would get another 10 people from what I can see.  If you don't want to do it, is there any reason why someone else wouldn't be able to carry on with it, after all you told us who the seller is so, anyone can organize a group buy or make an order themselves, isn't this correct...???  I myself have been waiting to get some from somewhere, I was hoping that our friend yaroslaw would get me some from his neck of the woods but, I haven't heard anything about this issue for a long time...!  I'm just trying to make people realise that, if they want some of this stuff, they can get it themselves or do what Dan done and take charge of a group buy to get slightly better prices in the end...!:wink::biggrin:  Cheers George
> ...



Hi Dan,

I absolutely agree with the precautions you are putting in place in regards to this order of yours.  There is so much "rubbish" out there, being sold as bog Oak/wood that anything but caution is certainly a necessity.

I wasn't aware that, you had plans to make another order in a few weeks time when everything has been checkout and approved so, you are in the right track...!

I already gave you a few "hints" on the Customs requirements issues and I would be asking you supplier to quote you for having the 100 blanks posted in 2 boxes and sent 24 to 48 hours apart...!

This is not a requirement but is more a precautionary action, why...??? well, from experience of sending hundreds of boxes of pen blanks all over the world and secondly to minimize the risk of having the whole amount of blanks in a single box, and having the inspectors to decide to pick on that box to give it the "works" in screening and rules book thrown at it, they like to show they are earning their pay so, they can be a little too strict and add problems when it should be any, if you knew what I mean...!  I may not happen but if it does, would be only half of the order getting the run around while the second box, would have very good chances to get the normal screening treatment and be cleared in no time...!

However, and like I said previously, clean wood pen blanks, offers no great concern to Customs people...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys,

   Thanks for the prompt payments ahead of deadline.   

The shipment went out this morning.  I can only track it until it leaves Ireland I believe.  

FYI. - Kevin says that it will be another 6 weeks to 2 months before the next batch is ready.  (Dry).


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 4, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt payments ahead of deadline.
> 
> ...


 
Dan if they use the mail system in Ireland I think that you should be able to track it in USPS by the same number that they use. I have purchased several items from overseas or Canada and you can use their tracking (Ireland in this case)until it leaves the country and once it hit the US system same number but USPS. I have done it with packages from Australia, Spain, Portugal and Canada, not sure if this will work with Ireland.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Dan if they use the mail system in Ireland I think that you should be able to track it in USPS by the same number that they use. I have purchased several items from overseas or Canada and you can use their tracking (Ireland in this case)until it leaves the country and once it hit the US system same number but USPS. I have done it with packages from Australia, Spain, Portugal and Canada, not sure if this will work with Ireland.  Mike



We will find out soon enough.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like our package is getting close.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh boy


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 11, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool Beans! Thanks Dan, I got my shipping notice today.

Kev


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 11, 2014)

They are all boxed, labeled and scheduled to be picked up tomorrow.  

Most of you should be able to track the packages through paypal.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 12, 2014)

That was fast Dan! They look real good. Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow...that was fast!


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 12, 2014)

DO IT AGAIN, DAN!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 12, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> DO IT AGAIN, DAN!



I will when the next batch is ready.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 14, 2014)

My blanks arrived today! They look great. Thanks for the speedy service.
Now to find someone to stabilize a few of them!


----------



## cal91666 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine arrived today also.  Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ditto.  Mine arrived today.  They look great!!


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Dan, got mine today. Do you know if they are dry enough to use already and do they need stabilizing?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 14, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> Thanks Dan, got mine today. Do you know if they are dry enough to use already and do they need stabilizing?



They should be dry.    

Bog oak is not frequently stabilized but I've been told that it can be.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll use them as they are then.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 18, 2014)

I assume everybody has their packages by now as I haven't heard otherwise.  

Has anybody turned any of these yet?


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 18, 2014)

Got it, looking forward to turning it!  Thanks Dan!!


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Dan, 

Going to give one a try this weekend.

Kev


----------

